
Longest Straight Line Paths on Water or Land on the Earth - gballan
https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.07389
======
gballan
Should be called the "Bryson Line" [1] ?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Road_to_Little_Dribbling:_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Road_to_Little_Dribbling:_More_Notes_from_a_Small_Island)

